# Petition to stop the Whale hunt



## morphman (May 20, 2011)

This is for anyone that might want to help. I believe the problem is much bigger than just the whales but just the whales are enough.


https://secure.avaaz.org/en/days_to_...FIfIab&v=61388


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Link does not work for me.


----------



## morphman (May 20, 2011)

Not sure why it stopped working. Try this one.


https://secure.avaaz.org/en/days_to_save_whales_rb3/?cUBGzjb


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks! Didn’t even know Iceland did this... a-holes!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Slightly off-topic, dolphins are hunted annually in Taiji. I mention this only because you were surprised that Iceland was still part of the cetacean killing industry. I thought I would add a little more information. If I remember correctly, it's Japan who leads the slaughter in Taiji.


----------

